# Don't Want To Be Tracked? Try Brave Browser..Also Stops Ads



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2019)

A good friend told me she started using it and advised me to check it out.  I installed it on my computer and devices immediately (well after reading reviews).  So far so good except even though I was able to import all of my Chrome bookmarks to Brave on my desktop, I haven't found a way to do it on my devices yet. 
Like Chrome, Brave has a New Private Window option (Chrome is New Incognito Window). It's allegedly faster than Chrome as well....and so it seems. I've noticed that some information on a brokerage site won't completely load when I use their New Private Window option. But I have a VPN and sometimes things won't load unless I turn that off so I just have to work around these things.

Brave invites you to view selected ads for which you get rewards, then they suggest that you use those rewards to support their system. *This is not mandatory* and they do not keep bugging you about it. But you can easily choose to do so by clicking their icon on the top right.  Keep scrolling down to read about it's features here: https://brave.com/


----------



## Mike (Dec 15, 2019)

Sounds OK, b ut when something IT like this is new
it usually is fast as their servers are not being used
at full or high capacity, wait and see if it stays fast,
I hope that it does.

I will have a look at it.

Mike.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2019)

Mike said:


> Sounds OK, b ut when something IT like this is new
> it usually is fast as their servers are not being used
> at full or high capacity, wait and see if it stays fast,
> I hope that it does.
> ...


Good point Mike.  I hope so too. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mike (Dec 17, 2019)

I have downloaded Brave Browser, it is by Duckduckgo,
yesterday I had a swift look round but didn't learn much.

Today I can't get in for some reason!

This ius the error message that I get:
*odbfpeeihdkbihmopkbjmoonfanlbfcl is blocked*
Requests to the server have been blocked by an extension.




Try disabling your extensions.
ERR_BLOCKED_BY_CLIENT

As there is no indication as to what extension is blocking it,
I won't bother.

I am using Duckduckgo as an extension in Mozilla FireFox,
sometimes Google and of course Opera as standby, so at
present I have enough. Maybe Duckduckgo is the blocking
extension.

Thanks for the heads-up about it though, in the future it might
come in handy if anyu of the others stop behaving or I get fed
up with any of them.

Mike.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 17, 2019)

I will try 
*Brave Browser*
Because I hate ads by the hundreds.  Thanks.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 24, 2019)

Mike said:


> I have downloaded Brave Browser, it is by Duckduckgo,
> yesterday I had a swift look round but didn't learn much.
> 
> Today I can't get in for some reason!
> ...


I'm sorry you're having this problem Mike.  So far I haven't had any problems like that. I never liked Firefox mostly because it always crashed on my Mac. Wasn't crazy about Opera either.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 24, 2019)

Robert59 said:


> I will try
> *Brave Browser*
> Because I hate ads by the hundreds.  Thanks.


I've got AdBlock, AdBlock plus, and AdBlock Ultimate. No adds show. Interesting to watch because the icon shows how many adds were blocked. One site I go to has 15 and 18 blocked on just the first page.   Don't know how anyone could stand that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 24, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> I've got AdBlock, AdBlock plus, and AdBlock Ultimate. No adds show. Interesting to watch because the icon shows how many adds were blocked. One site I go to has 15 and 18 blocked on just the first page.   Don't know how anyone could stand that.


Since I started using Brave, the same day or day before I wrote this post, over 2,000 ads have been blocked.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 24, 2019)

anyone have an opinion on this browser?  would like to hear, popups are killing me
I got hacked 12-17-19, I don't do anything without seeking information


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 24, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Since I started using Brave, the same day or day before I wrote this post, over 2,000 ads have been blocked.



Amazing isn't it. The number of ads trying to part your hard earned dollars from you.


----------



## Mike (Dec 25, 2019)

I left the Brave Browser on my PC after it wouldn't open,
then a few days later for no reason that I could see it tried
to take over my machine, I can't remember what I was doing
at the time, but the next thing was to remove it.

I am happy that it is working for you all who are using it though.

Mike.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2019)

I've started using guest mode on my chromebook, since every site you go to gets your e-mail address (which I think is wrong, are there no regulations about this?)
I use Duckduckgo on my tablet, but it doesn't block everything.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> anyone have an opinion on this browser?  would like to hear, popups are killing me
> I got hacked 12-17-19, I don't do anything without seeking information


Do you have malware and/or VPN protection Jerry?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2019)

Mike said:


> I left the Brave Browser on my PC after it wouldn't open,
> then a few days later for no reason that I could see it tried
> to take over my machine, I can't remember what I was doing
> at the time, but the next thing was to remove it.
> ...


In what way did it try to "take over" your machine?


----------



## Mike (Dec 30, 2019)

It became the default browser, when I tried to open
a document, I ignored it and used Mozilla FireFox to
open it, but after when I went to the net again this was
the one that opened, not Mozilla or DuckDuckg, or even
Google, all that were on my machine, so as I didn't ask it
to open it is now gone.

Mike.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2020)

Mike said:


> It became the default browser, when I tried to open
> a document, I ignored it and used Mozilla FireFox to
> open it, but after when I went to the net again this was
> the one that opened, not Mozilla or DuckDuckg, or even
> ...


Wow...that's really weird Mike!  I haven't made Brave my default browser and when I open Chrome or Safari...they open, no problem.


----------



## Mike (Jan 8, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wow...that's really weird Mike!  I haven't made Brave my default browser and when I open Chrome or Safari...they open, no problem.


Probably my fault, I hadn't done anything to/with it,
so it would have factory settings and still be set as
"Default", that is the first question most browsers ask
when installed.

Mike.


----------

